# Chino pics posted to my website



## evangilder (May 23, 2008)

I got the final edits done and have posted shots from the Chino show to my website. 

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Chino Airshow 2008,







Here are some samples















Enjoy!


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2008)

Excellent stuff as usual Eric!


----------



## Micdrow (May 25, 2008)

Great job there Eric, I had to put one of your inflight photo's of Fuddy Duddy up as my wall paper.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 25, 2008)

Awesome Eric!

Micdrow, I did the same thing.

TO


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. The skies were uncharacteristically clear for Chino, which made for some great photo ops. I'll post a bigger Fuddy Duddy photo for you guys for wallpaper.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2008)

Nice Eric!!!!!


----------



## trackend (May 26, 2008)

Cheers Eric a nice series of images.


----------



## Micdrow (May 26, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Thanks guys. The skies were uncharacteristically clear for Chino, which made for some great photo ops. I'll post a bigger Fuddy Duddy photo for you guys for wallpaper.



That would be awesome Eric, Many thanks in advance. Sounded like a great day for an airshow except for the heat.


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, it was hot, but that is something you get used to, going to airshows out west. As long as you have plenty of sunscreen, lip balm, and water, it's not too bad. Unless you have a low tolerance for heat. Here is a nice big Fuddy Duddy shot for you guys to enjoy for your personal use.


----------



## Micdrow (May 26, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Yeah, it was hot, but that is something you get used to, going to airshows out west. As long as you have plenty of sunscreen, lip balm, and water, it's not too bad. Unless you have a low tolerance for heat. Here is a nice big Fuddy Duddy shot for you guys to enjoy for your personal use.



Thanks again Eric, Yeah for me I would probably drop from the heat. After having heat exhaustion twice. Im not exactly a big fan of heat any more.


----------

